# 21Rs Rear Slide Out Cover



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Just called my dealer to ask how much it would cost to have a slide cover installed over the rear slide out. They told me that if it is a manual slide out that they won't install on a manual slide because if the slide out goes in unevenly the cover will get messed up and there are no slide covers made that are deep enough for the rear slide.

Does anyone have a rear slide out cover either purchased or home made?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Search through the Picture Gallery for pictures from member "Moosegut".

He is the only one I know of that has made a cover for his rear slide.


----------

